

Request for Public Comment on Activities Under Executive Order 12333 - hackuser
https://www.federalregister.gov/articles/2015/03/23/2015-06537/request-for-public-comment-on-activities-under-executive-order-12333

======
hackuser
More info:

* "The NSA relies upon that obscure document [E.O. 12333] for, among other things, its surreptitious collection of unencrypted information transiting from Google and Yahoo data centers"[1]

* Here is Executive Order 12333 order itself, though it's a bit long. Can anyone point to the highlights?: [http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/codification/execut...](http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/codification/executive-order/12333.html)

[1] [http://http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/02/nsa-
surv...](http://http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/02/nsa-surveillance-
government-privacy-board-report)

